# VGA Framebuffer removed from sources?



## Correnos (Feb 6, 2010)

I have found some (older) threads on other sites about using a VGA framebuffer with FreeBSD. The instructions were to add the module VGA to the kernel configuration file. I have tried this and it complains about the module not being present. Did it get removed in a more recent FreeBSD release? Is there some other alternative that would let me take advantage of my full 1080p screen?

I'm using an nVidia gtx 275, if that helps.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 6, 2010)

What you probably want to add are 
	
	



```
device          vga
options VESA

device          splash

device          sc
options SC_PIXEL_MODE
```

I'm pretty sure vga(4), sc(4), and splash(4) are in the GENERIC kernel, though.


----------

